# GPU-Z Memory leak when left opened for days



## kocoman (Jul 23, 2010)

When I run Gpu-z (latest version) for over a few days with the "background temperature logging" turned on.  it seems the memory usage of gpu-z grows..  does anyone experience this?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 23, 2010)

ah yes, the monitoring stores all the recorded data. let me see if i can add something where it periodically removes old measurements


----------



## kocoman (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you have a timeline when you will fix it?

thanks


----------



## zyky (Oct 1, 2015)

Any update on this? Or is this a different memory leak?

This is after 10.5 days running.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 1, 2015)

to be fair though, who runs gpuz for 10.5 days


----------



## xorbe (Oct 1, 2015)

Still, 1.5 GB is a *lot* of data ... sounds like more than history accumulation.

That's about 1.5KB/second.


----------



## Schmuckley (Oct 1, 2015)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> to be fair though, who runs gpuz for 10.5 days


Seriously;Who runs GPU-z for more than a gaming session?
or a benchmark?
This is from me to you:
Click that when you go to sleep and/or don't need your comp to be on and this problem will go away.Like magic, even.
10.5 days? I couldn't leave the same computer hooked up that long.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2015)

good info none the less keep it up.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2015)

I checked the code, each sensor stores 60*60*6 samples at maximum, so 6 hours

Have you seen memory usage grow significantly over the last days too, or only on the first day?


----------



## vega22 (Oct 1, 2015)

i sense a new forum game


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 1, 2015)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> to be fair though, who runs gpuz for 10.5 days



People who hibernate/sleep their computers at night instead of shutting down? People who have multiple monitors and keep their monitoring apps open on the secondary monitor?

My PC's uptime is currently over a month and I'm pretty sure GPU-Z has been running most of that time. I'll check the memory usage tonight, but as far as I know I've never had this problem.


----------



## zyky (Oct 1, 2015)

4 hours ago, started a 2nd process to see memory usage change over time from the begining. 





4 hours later, original process over 11 days running:


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 1, 2015)

My GPU-Z 0.8.5 has been running since 2015-09-18 and is currently using under 40MB. Looks like you've found a leak somewhere, somehow.


----------



## xorbe (Oct 1, 2015)

Some sort of "aftermarket" Windows theming program?  Anti-virus?  Some other OS add-on possibly?


----------



## zyky (Oct 2, 2015)

Private working set at
1,692,280KB for original process
127,488KB for process running 18 hours

Just started a third and turned off "continue refreshing the screen while GPU-Z is in the background" - Will see if that has any effect... seems to have slowed the rate of increase, but not completely stopped it.  might have to try a minimized process instead

So far all these other processes have remained on screen and subject to paint messages.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2015)

zyky said:


> Private working set at
> 1,692,280KB for original process
> 127,488KB for process running 18 hours
> 
> ...


Thanks for your testing!


----------



## zyky (Oct 2, 2015)

Seems like the third one with continue refreshing, is increasing memory footprint but at a much slower pace, here's the current snapshot.

Haven't looked at the PE header yet, is this compiled with large address aware?  Wondering if I should expect a crash at 2GB usage or 3GB.


----------



## zyky (Oct 4, 2015)

Definitely stopped working at 2GB rather than 3GB, and quite a bit less memory usage for continue refreshing off.

Looks like I'll also have to be watching MSI afterburner for crashing soon too, as that's at 1.5GB in 26+ days


Tried to change view from 980 ti to on-die intel graphics to see if blank values would recover.. instead got a crash:


----------



## I.S.T. (Oct 13, 2015)

I've been having this memory leak as well, but it only began after I updated my drivers. I'd been using 0.8.5. before then with no leak. Got a GTX 660 with driver version 355.82 installed.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 4, 2015)

I did some investigating, and it seems to be caused by a memory leak in NVIDIA's drivers, not GPU-Z.

I did find some small HDC and HBITMAP leaks which will be fixed in next release, so it wasn't for nothing


----------



## qubit (Nov 4, 2015)

Fancy the video driver still having memory leaks after all these revisions lol.


----------

